# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Informatika

## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me verte kam dashur gjithmone te bej kete pyetje po se kam bere ... ideja e kujt ishte te ngrinte tere keto kryetema qe eshte ber enje corbe e madhe ketu qe dita dites po me shtyn me shume mos hy ne nenforumi i informatikes?

Ardi

----------


## driniluka

Pyetje interesante ARDI, por ndonje nga keta moderatoret i ka thene Adminit dhe nuk e mere vesh te parin te dytin, kam nje problem me pc detyrohem te hapa nje teme tjeter se kshtu si eshte bere do pa frike 1 muaj te lexosh dite e nate   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Ardo, ja ta bojn dhe temën tate Kryetemë. lool*

----------


## autotune

Po por esht dasht ta besh pytjen me kohe, un jau bera per arsye se ma fshiten te vetmen temen pa kurfar paralajmrimi, pergjegja: ska!. ama tash e kan ber shum mire  Facebook/iPhone. haj medet!! nuk edi pse se kan fut kshtu facebook/iphone/probleme me bojlera :P

----------


## unikali

Lesh Arapi, edhe me pas ne plan me kerku dicka, nuk di nga t'ia filloj, e ne fund e le krejt.
A mundet me e kthy si me perpara.

----------


## francovice

*Shumë e vërtetë. Është bërë lëmsh këtu!*

----------

